# Options for people without medical insurance



## Missy9579 (May 20, 2007)

I dont know if everyone knows this, I was not aware that this was available in my state until about 3 months ago.

I am self employed and have no health benefits. I do require medicines each day, and was having trouble affording them, and even foregoing some due to the price.

My doctor told me that Walmart offers generic medicines for $4. I now spend about $24 a month and get all of medicines.

Last I had seen it was only available in 13 states, but as of today it is available in every state.

Also, a few more resources for people with no health insurance. 

If you are a female, so not skip your yearly exam. Its VERY important. Planed Parenthood offers all routine female care. And on a sliding fee scale. They have come a long way, and offer many options for birth control, and do many test like paps, colposcopys and other tests. I relied on them for a few years and recieved very good care.

I now go to the community health center. Again, sometimes when you hear of these you picture over populated waiting rooms, and hundreds of people with a number waiting to be seen. Not so...everyone is so nice here, they are pretty prompt with their appointments, the doctor I have is great. If they have samples of a medicine you need they give it to the people who dont have insurance. They treat me with respect, and I like it. Its downfalls are they only do blood work twice a week from 8-12...and they dont do on site xrays.

But, I do feel I need to kep up with my health, even with no health insurance so I do what I can, and I do feel like I get adequate care, for a very moderate price.

If you have no insurance look up planned parenthood, or community health centers. Stay healthy!!

The only thing i need to find now, is to see if there is a way to get my diabetes testing supplies cheaper. I have a very hard time paying the $120 a month it is, and usually dont, and go without testing. If anyone knows a place to get test strips or lancets cheap, let me know please!!!


----------

